# Netbeans Quellcode-Sperre bei GUI-Anwendungen



## Slava (3. Dez 2005)

ich habe mit Scite-Editor Java angefangen und finde Hilfsfunktionen von IDE sehr hilfreich.
aber warum kann ich bei NetBeans gui-Editor quellcode nicht korregieren?! die quellcode ist einfach bei gui Anwendungen gesperrt!
gibt es eine shnelle losung, damit ich mit NetBeans keine neue Studium anfange ,sondern mich auf java konzentrieren kann.
danke


----------



## André Uhres (3. Dez 2005)

Der vom NetBeans "Form Editor" generierte Code darf nicht geändert werden
weil vom "Form Editor" immer wieder neu generiert wird.
Du kannst das umgehen indem du den generierten Code in eine einfache Java Klasse kopierst.


----------



## Slava (3. Dez 2005)

danke an Andre_Uhres
klar, einfach und ausführlich


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Dez 2005)

Man kann dennoch den Code beeinflussen bzw. editieren. Dazu ist aber etwas mehr Kenntnis der IDE und der Java-Materie nötig. Die Frage kam schon einige Male.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=20853
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7989

Wenn's nun immer noch Fragen gibt, können wir die auch noch klären.


----------



## Slava (6. Dez 2005)

noch mal danke für eure hilfe!


----------

